# Gotta love this forecst!!!!



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

*Tonight*
Breezy...snow. Areas of blowing snow. Snow accumulation of 3 to 4 inches. Lows 9 to 12. Southwest winds 15 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 90 percent.

*Sunday*
Breezy. Areas of blowing snow in the morning. Snow. Snow accumulation of 3 to 4 inches. Highs 22 to 25. Southwest winds 15 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 90 percent.

* Sunday Night*
Breezy...colder...snow. Snow accumulation of 2 to 3 inches. Total snow accumulation 9 to 14 inches. Lows 3 below to 1 above zero. South winds around 15 mph shifting to the east in the late evening and overnight. Chance of snow 80 percent. Wind chill readings 14 below to 24 below zero.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

When you're all done with it would you mind sending some of it east? :waving:


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LOL  And I just got in from doing 3 to 4 inches from last night.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Fine, I'll take the 3-4 from last night, I'm not picky.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Heck, I am running out of room for it. Maybe I can just push it over to you.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I've got room too. Do you take paypal?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Pics?......


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

OK, OK, OK!!!!!
Tomorrow I will take the camera with me. But I am staying at one of the homes we take care of until at least Wednesday so I will not be able to upload any pics til at least then.

I could have used your help the other day SF. It was -14 and I had to shovel a roof then shovel a deck that was nearly 4' of wind packed drifts. I know how much you like to shovel.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here we see SnoFarmer working on his shoveling skills for the next go round.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Any luck with those pics there ECS? With all the snow I am sure the scenery is incredible right now.


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

ECS;492116 said:


> *Tonight*
> Breezy...snow. Areas of blowing snow. Snow accumulation of 3 to 4 inches. Lows 9 to 12. Southwest winds 15 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 90 percent.
> 
> *Sunday*
> ...


AHHHhhhhhhhhh Shuuuuuuuuuuuuudd Uppppppp!!!!!!! :realmad::crying::crying:


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

toby4492;504231 said:


> Any luck with those pics there ECS? With all the snow I am sure the scenery is incredible right now.


I see you saw my pictures. We have not seen the mountains for weeks. The mountains this season so far have recieved 354" of the white stuff. It would be nice to see a nice clear day, sun shining and see the mountains again.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

ECS;505014 said:


> I see you saw my pictures. We have not seen the mountains for weeks. The mountains this season so far have recieved 354" of the white stuff. It would be nice to see a nice clear day, sun shining and see the mountains again.


I definately have to get back out there one of these days. I think I hear a saddle at the Million Dollar Cowboy Bar calling me right now.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

toby4492;505022 said:


> I definately have to get back out there one of these days. I think I here a saddle at the Million Dollar Cowboy Bar calling me right now.


LOL  Bring a plow with you.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

toby4492;505022 said:


> I definately have to get back out there one of these days. I think I hear a saddle at the Million Dollar Cowboy Bar calling me right now.


Go cowboy!


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LMAO   Now that is funny!!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;505031 said:


> Go cowboy!


The cowboys get all the hot calendar cowgirls GV.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

toby4492;505039 said:


> The cowboys get all the hot calendar cowgirls GV.


What does your wife think about that?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;505236 said:


> What does your wife think about that?


----------

